# Blind material other than grass mats?



## caver101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Grass mats blend in pretty good where I hunt, but I am getting tired of the weight, durability, and bulk of the blind when folded down for transport. I have not found a synthetic material that I feel is very durable or hides as well as grass. Have I been overlooking something?

Suggestions on boat blind material other than burlap and grass mats?


----------



## dom (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.huntersdesignblinds.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=87

http://www.camosystems.com/


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2014)

I am gona tell you. I have used the old WW2 camo net with burlap. I have used the modern military camo net. I have and use the Avery camo net. I have used old shrimp nets. The problem I find is that the net will catch and tangle on any small thing it can hang on to. I have seen Burlap used in Duck hunting for over 50 years now. Back in the 60s burlap sacks were  an everyday thing in life just like a paper bag. The old hunter of that day used them to cover boats and build stationary blinds. The old hunter would spend days sewing burlap blind covers made out of burlap sacks. Now a days they are hard to find and when I do find them they want an arm and a leg for them. Now I know the stuff is heavy when it is wet and it stinks when it is wet. But if you really want to go old school , burlap is hard to beat. I use it on the killer elite blinds I build
 ( Free of charge) for folks all the time. I know it is not high tech , but it sure is hard to beat an old piece of burlap hanging off a duck even today. Back in the old days duck and goose hunting was something you worked all summer on to be ready. Folks that reloaded shells spent many an hour reloading shot gun shells. Goose hunters would spend weeks making goose decoys out of plywood. Boats did not come with a camo paint job. Folks spent days painting boats and building blinds on the boats they had just painted. Back in the day to be a duck hunter you needed to be a craftsman as well as hunter. Now a days you can buy it all and be out there ready to hunt in 24 hours. About the only thing folks have to do now a days is mount that new blind on the new boat and half way rig some decoys and they are sitting in your spot. No I will keep using my burlap, it is one of the few things that still links the sport to the past.


----------



## caver101 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have built a burlap blind before too. They are great when its dry. I can live with them even when wet and smelly, but when its wet and then freezes it gets stiff and difficult to deploy. We get a lot of freezing weather at the far north end of GA in the mtns.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2014)

caver101 said:


> I have built a burlap blind before too. They are great when its dry. I can live with them even when wet and smelly, but when its wet and then freezes it gets stiff and difficult to deploy. We get a lot of freezing weather at the far north end of GA in the mtns.



You think a sheet of burlap is bad. Try some net.  it cuts your hands up bad. I have deployed army camo net in allot of cold weather all over the world and it was not used on a duck blind.


----------



## arkie1 (Sep 3, 2014)

I use sail canvas for mine. Works great and is wind and waterproof.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice killer elite blind Jimbo, Nice job for an Arkansas boy


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 4, 2014)

arkie that is jam up right there when my netting gives up thats the rout im going,


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2014)

For all who do not know it that is a big water blind for coastal divers and sea ducks.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bought some canvas drop cloth at Home Depot last night. 15x4 piece was $15. Had some paint left from putting a camo job on a few guns and put a pattern on it last night. Plan on sewing some elastic loops onto the front to hold vegetation. We will see how it does cold and wet, but for now im happy with it.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Sep 5, 2014)

killer elite said:


> For all who do not know it that is a big water blind for coastal divers and sea ducks.


When hunting coastal waters, is it mostly done in marshes or big water? I was visiting my parents on St Simons this past weekend and was wondering how its normally done.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 7, 2014)

where you find the ducks


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 7, 2014)

caver101 said:


> I have built a burlap blind before too. They are great when its dry. I can live with them even when wet and smelly, but when its wet and then freezes it gets stiff and difficult to deploy. We get a lot of freezing weather at the far north end of GA in the mtns.



reminds me of a story that will probably get edited:

burlap was the stuff. We hunted in a back water that was frozen about an inch thick. We should have known better than to go there being that the river was open and only a couple of miles away. It was a terrible place. Had lots of button bush and stunted red maples. It had "gator holes" where you least expected them and you would float your hat. For that reason we would push and hold onto a little aluminum canoe. Throw the guns and decoy bag in and walk about 200 yards out to a pot hole. We broke the ice  and slid it on top of each other and threw out the decoys.  My buddy was going to stand in some grass on the other side of the pot hole. . He went over his waders. I pushed him the boat. He grabbed on and got out , boots full of water.  He laid down in the canoe and held his legs up and that water came running out of his shirt collar.  Gave me the chills just watching. Along about shooting time I got a cramp. I looked around for a dike or piece of solid ground but it was all muck about waist deep. I climbed in the canoe. There is no way to go off the side of a little canoe.  So I had to hang off the point and that had an aluminum brace across it.  I got relief and the only thing I had was the frozen burlap decoy bag to use as toilet paper.   That gave me the chills and the burns at the same time. Then when I went to get up and I was frozen to the boat.  I was thinking how it would look if my buddy had to pull me back to the hill  if somebody was there. I  Before it all thawed and I got loose, some of it got scorching hot .  That's what I call a quandary.  

To top it off we never saw a single duck that morning because they knew that backwater was froze over.


----------

